# Winter has arrived.



## Camper6 (Nov 11, 2020)

This greeted me this morning.  Five more months to go.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> This greeted me this morning.  Five more months to go.View attachment 132904


Wow! Yet, I am in Toronto enjoying the warmth & sunshine today. We have widely varying weather in Ontario.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 11, 2020)

It's right on time. Usually around Remembrance Day.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It's right on time. Usually around Remembrance Day.


I'm one of those odd people who actually likes snow 
One year, leaving Algonquin Park on Oct. 1st, we saw snow.


----------



## Jules (Nov 11, 2020)

We got a very heavy dump of the white stuff yesterday.  A friend said he just had hummingbirds arrive.  They must be resting on the way south.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 11, 2020)

Snowing like crazy today.  I like snow when it’s in the mountains where it belongs, hate snow in the valley where I live.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 11, 2020)

No snow here, but I did turn on my heater yesterday for the first time this season.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 12, 2020)

When winter arrives I get dressed, go outside, face the wind, and say "come on winter.  I beat you last year and I'm going to do it again."  And then I put a poster on my apartment door.  It says Think Spring.

It's called survival tactics.  Winter isn't as bad as when I had to get up to go to work.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Winter isn't as bad as when I had to get up to go to work./QUOTE]
> 
> Amen!  Having to go to work in bad weather was always a major hassle.  Now, we just watch the weather reports, get some extras at the grocery store a couple of days before it snows, then ride it out.


----------



## gennie (Nov 12, 2020)

Beautiful!  I sometimes miss the snow - the watching it fall part.  Not so much the other part.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 12, 2020)

For our first time back in snow, last winter (2019), after moving back to northern Colorado, we couldn't believe how much we missed the snow, living in northeastern Florida for 10 1/2 years. However, on Christmas Day 2010, it was snowing in Jacksonville, Florida. I got it on video. Come to find out, that it had snowed in Daytona Beach, Florida before. 

This past Monday, getting 2 inches, was the third time it's snowed this 2020-2021 winter. We now rent/park our vehicle in a garage here, so no more taking snow off of it. Absolutely love that! But, still have to go to Boat/RV Storage and take the snow off of our boat's full-cover, each time it snows. 

Each time it snows here, I get some video and photos of it.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 12, 2020)

Still running the a/c here in Houston.  Humidity is down so that helps a lot.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 12, 2020)

gennie said:


> Beautiful!  I sometimes miss the snow - the watching it fall part.  Not so much the other part.


My bedroom window faces a lamp post and when it's snowing I can lay in bed and watch it come down.  Sometimes the flakes are huge.  It's very relaxing if it's falling vertically.  If the window is blowing it sideways, not so much.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 12, 2020)

Just heard on news that our high today was 85 but that a cold front is on its way.  Lows may be in the 40's next week.  Just turned a/c off for awhile.


----------



## gennie (Nov 13, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Just heard on news that our high today was 85 but that a cold front is on its way.  Lows may be in the 40's next week.  Just turned a/c off for awhile.





Camper6 said:


> My bedroom window faces a lamp post and when it's snowing I can lay in bed and watch it come down.  Sometimes the flakes are huge.  It's very relaxing if it's falling vertically.  If the window is blowing it sideways, not so much.


Sounds lovely.


----------

